# 800pound / 363kg RAW squat



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

WK7m6I5m6gY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

awesomely strong, just looked a bit fast right at the bottom, with them kinda weights im shocked peoples backs dont just snap!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

jjmac said:


> awesomely strong, just looked a bit fast right at the bottom, with them kinda weights im shocked peoples backs dont just snap!


He's a weightlifter so thats the way they tend to do it, bomb down. Mad though isn't it, he's only 20 too


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Fcukin hell! No spotter or anything either lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

He bloody makes me sick. lol


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

If that bar was on the floor, I doubt I could even roll it along :lol:

Insane amount of weight!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Jesus!

What's the world record, because that's mad..

What does he say at the end? 'time to rack it'?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> He bloody makes me sick. lol


whats even more sick? He says in his interview he's been weightlifting for 2 years.. some insane genetics right there


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> whats even more sick? He says in his interview he's been weightlifting for 2 years.. some insane genetics right there


Hes mental, Tains 7 days a week twice a day. squats to *max 6x /week*. can snatch over 200kg and C&J a truck.

Jealous? Moi? :whistling:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> Hes mental, Tains 7 days a week twice a day. squats to *max 6x /week*. can snatch over 200kg and C&J a truck.
> 
> Jealous? Moi? :whistling:


I know, crazy stuff!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome! I did 240kg for 17 reps at 19 years old (but only to parallel!) but 363kg is just crazy!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Awesome! I did 240kg for 17 reps at 19 years old (but only to parallel!) but 363kg is just crazy!


Yeh 363 is a in a different league to parallel, even more so ATG, even more so raw, even more so that he's 20! 99% of people can't get that weight after 20 years and suited lifting lol


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

if be shafted just putting them weights onto the bar


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Hes mental, Tains 7 days a week twice a day. squats to *max 6x /week*. *can snatch over 200kg* and C&J a truck.
> 
> Jealous? Moi? :whistling:


nothing more impressive than someone doing this,to me.. more than the squat,

massive fan of 0lifting.

the guy is strong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Some more of Pats lifting from earlier this year, including 200 snatch

-6mRbQG-PL4[/MEDIA]]


----------



## RichG123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Amazing genetics 2 years of lifting to get that and at the age of 20!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

How tall is he?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Holy ****! Those snatches!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

defdaz said:


> How tall is he?


Heard it mentioned he was 5'8". But could be wrong.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

in training pat mendes is awesome, just hope he can carry the same form through his competitions!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

BRAVE MAN, no spotters or safety pins haha

Also the snatch is easily one of the most impressive lifts to watch specially with 200kg


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

the bar looks like its going to snap!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

People like that disgust me.


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Fcuk me! Man i feel weak:laugh:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I actually thought his knees were going to snap...

Amazing strength though.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

wtf impressive lifting im jealous as fcuk


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

incredible........b#stard.. :lol: .........cant see the knees lasting long tho.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

He's only 12.5kg off the olympic record for snatch....absolutely amazing for someone of his age


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

that is one seriously strong lad.

plus that snatch is impressive


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Well no-one is doing to argue about depth on that one lol


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing!!!!


----------

